# Застрял на обновлении. Круговая зависимость. eapi 7

## evganis

Добрый день, прошу помощи.

Некоторое время не обновлял сервак. Теперь не могу ничего обновить, требует обновить eselect-pinentry, тот в свою очередь не может обновиться так как masked by EAPI 7, Надо обновить portage. Его не могу обновить, т.к. он требует pinentry.

Есть способ разомкнуть этот круг?

Заранее благодарен

 *Quote:*   

> evganis@gentoo ~ $ sudo emerge -vuDN eselect-pinentry
> 
> Password:
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> evganis@gentoo ~ $ sudo emerge -vuDN portage
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## TigerJr

Думаю нужно откатить порты назад командой 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge-webrsync --revert YYYYMMDD

 

а вообще я сталкивался с подобной проблемой, это решение прокатит если новых пакетов неустанавливалось. 

А если будешь дальше устанавливать пакеты из портов - застрянешь до полной переустановки системы(т.е. система будет работать но обновить или установить новый пакет у тебя не выйдет)

Я бы не рекомендовал обновлять порты на серверах, только критические обновления ставить, предварительно протестировать на мышах, кошках и собаках

----------

## mvm

```
$ emerge --sync

$ emerge -1 python

$ USE='-rsync-verify' emerge -1 portage

$ emerge -1 portage
```

----------

## evganis

 *mvm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ emerge --sync
> 
> ...

 

Спасибо тебе друг огромное! Сработало на ура. Вопрос решен.

----------

